# Need Help w/ Idle problem



## h20skierlvr (Aug 31, 2012)

Hello All,

Im new to board, thx in advance for your help. I just got a newly rebuilt Hitatchi carb(Ca Model) put on 85 Niss 2.4z motor. Engine idles real smooth and runs good. The problem is when I turn on the ac the dash pot-FI control post goes in and out causing the idle to go up and down. The vaccum hose going to the dash pot is good. Can someone pls tell me how to fix this problem?

Thank You,

Mike


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

possible diaphragm issue? did everything work before you had the carb rebuilt?


----------

